# can someone identify this rock outcrop?



## durango (Feb 17, 2012)

this rock outcrop is not too far from where i live ,as the crow flies. pretty tough to get to except by boat in high water. it is a massive plug that stands alone. im not a rockhound ,and guess basalt ,shale or something containing manganese. i am just curious as to what it really is. any one recognize it? thanks


----------



## Oz (Feb 17, 2012)

It looks like the solid wall of hematite/magnetite that that I climbed at the Cornwall Iron Mine in Pa.


----------



## darshevo (Feb 17, 2012)

I see a lot of basalt of that nature in my area (north eastern Washington). Beautiful picture nonetheless.


----------

